# Tito vs McGeary



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Tito is 11/2 to beat McGeary!

Anyone seen McGeary fight much? Is he that good he deserves those odds? 

Tito is slow and old, but he still has power and he has great submissions, 11/2 seems crazy!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I've seen about 5 of Mcgearys fights. He's got scary knock out power. He's rangy and active as hell off of his back.

He's gonna maul Ortiz, people even entertaining the notion that Tito has a chance here are living in a pipe dream.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The McGeary that fought Newton would lose this fight imo.

He was going down extremely easily and was just trying unorthodox submissions which he didn't know how to finish.
(Which is why I'm throwing some money on this).

That being said if he can keep it standing he should get a big KO.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I've seen about 5 of Mcgearys fights. He's got scary knock out power. He's rangy and active as hell off of his back.
> 
> He's gonna maul Ortiz, people even entertaining the notion that Tito has a chance here are living in a pipe dream.
> 
> ...


Damn

Why is he not in the UFC, is he that good? would he take apart the likes of Bader?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mcgeary barley fights off TDs.. He's so comfortable off of his back.. I've seen him finish there with a wicked inverted triangle once... His sub game is on point... 4 subs, 5 KOs... Only been the distance once... I think he'd kill Bader.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

When is this fight?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Tomorrow night


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Mcgeary barley fights off TDs.. He's so comfortable off of his back.. I've seen him finish there with a wicked inverted triangle once... His sub game is on point... 4 subs, 5 KOs... Only been the distance once... I think he'd kill Bader.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fair enough!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah McGeary locks up inverted triangles from side control bottom, and has awesome KO power. I felt he lost the Newton fight cause he was too happy to be on his back and couldnt finish it. He could be a beast in a few years with some refining.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

And that's a wrap folks


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> And that's a wrap folks
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


TIto did pretty well, credit too him. Some sub though, cant imagine that kind of pressure on the back the neck would be too nice after fusion surgery lol. 
Be interested to see McGeary in the UFC


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Did anyone else think he tapped to the arm bar first? I have it recorded but haven't went back and watched it. I was watching live but I thought he grimaced and tapped but it didn't matter.

Davis vs McGeary should tell us if he belongs in the UFC.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Term said:


> Did anyone else think he tapped to the arm bar first? I have it recorded but haven't went back and watched it. I was watching live but I thought he grimaced and tapped but it didn't matter.
> 
> Davis vs McGeary should tell us if he belongs in the UFC.


I thought so at first too... seems like McGeary let it go for a second.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Term said:


> Did anyone else think he tapped to the arm bar first? I have it recorded but haven't went back and watched it. I was watching live but I thought he grimaced and tapped but it didn't matter.
> 
> Davis vs McGeary should tell us if he belongs in the UFC.


I thought he did as well. I also don't think he was tapping to the triangle. Liam had an arm locked up on the other side.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Always a fun time seeing Tito get submit.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Always a fun time seeing Tito get submit.


It doesn't happen often, even at this stage of Titos career, gotta give McGeary credit for doing that.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Fun fight. Looking forward to McGeary vs Davis


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> It doesn't happen often, even at this stage of Titos career, gotta give McGeary credit for doing that.


Indeed. I would have thought Tito would be very very hard to submit. He even said he drilled that sub many many times. I guess he wouldn't be able to take a lot of stress on his neck though given his history


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Term said:


> Davis vs McGeary should tell us if he belongs in the UFC.



I think Mcgeary VS Davis will determine if Mcgeary could be a champion in the UFC IMO he's already proven that he belongs there..



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

